# One Million Posts!!!



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

I locked the other thread because it just got way to long last night.

We have less than 175 posts to go to reach 1,000,000!!!

I would really like to see this play out naturally with good helpful posting and sharing of our work and not just gibberish trying to run to count up!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 5, 2013)

Woot Woot!!!!  We are almost there!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

Less than 100 to go!!!


----------



## ldrus (Jul 5, 2013)

Where do u see the count ?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

lkrus said:


> Where do u see the count ?



On the right side of the Home Page in the Stats box.

Less than 50 to go!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

:congratulation_graphics_2:
:superjob:
:Congratulations:

SMF 1,000,000 posts!!!!! That is truly Awesome!!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

When will my Q mats be delivered?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

So about a month ago we hit the 50,000 member milestone!
Today we 1,000,000 posts milestone!!
I think the next milestone will be 100,000 threads, we are about 91,500 so I think we can make it before the end of the year!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> When will my Q mats be delivered?



I don't think you were the 1,000,000th post!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I don't think you were the 1,000,000th post!


I demand a recount!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

I think KC5TPY was, but I will need an Admin to check that for me.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

I see we both posted at 3:14... It's a photo finish!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I see we both posted at 3:14... It's a photo finish!



When did Indiana move to the Pacific Time Zone?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

3:14 Pacific Time... lol ...   It is weird for me to see things in PST instead of Eastern.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> 3:14 Pacific Time... lol ...   It is weird for me to see things in PST instead of Eastern.



You know you can change the time zone in your profile?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 5, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> You know you can change the time zone in your profile?


Ahhhh i see!   Just changed it.  Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 5, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I locked the other thread because it just got way to long last night.
> 
> We have less than 175 posts to go to reach 1,000,000!!!
> 
> I would really like to see this play out naturally with good helpful posting and sharing of our work and not just gibberish trying to run to count up!


I agree Dave!

Good relevant and substantive posts should always be our goal, no matter what we are trying to accomplish!!!

Well said!

Bill


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad to see we made it. I hope to still be hanging with all of you great folks when we hit 5,000,000 posts.


----------

